# 

## Natalia Valentinovna

,    .
    :
    , ..      .      
1.    ( . .  ,   ,  ,  )  76- 90.1
2.   50-  76.1
3.   ,   20-10,70,69,26
4.   90.2-  20
5.   99.1  90.9 (    90- , . ,    )
     ,   .  .          ? 
 90.1 -, 90.2 / ,  90.9 - / 
     ?   ?
         76.3 - 90.1

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## skippy91

> 1.    ( . . * ,*   ,  ,  )  76- 90.1


       ?

----------


## Lisaya

-  .

----------


## Natalia Valentinovna

-  .   .     .     :    76- 90.1  10 000 .
   90.1  .    50-  76.1
     7000 .        90   .

----------


## Lisaya

,    90   ?

----------


## Natalia Valentinovna

?

----------


## TCV

,   .76,5 ..          .   . 76,7 (  ) 90-1,    .  90.2     .76.5.       76,5         ,   .90.1    .      51 76,7      .  20  ,         ,   .26.

----------


## skippy91

> ,   .76,5 ..


   :
  -  , ..,  (  - )   (  -   )?
    ,   -    ?
, -,           ,

----------


## zas77

> 1.  * (?)*  ( . .  ,   ,  ,  )  76- 90.1


    ?
,   ,       ,     (,     ).           (..     90).
   76 / 90,   51(50) / 90,     ?

----------


## skippy91

> 76 / 90,   51(50) / 90,     ?


 **  __ .     :Wink: 

 -9       ,    ,          ()    -    __ 

         ,       (, )   ,     ()  .
               () ,     ,      ,   (, )  ()   (__ ) -    , 
             ()  ,    (, )  ()  ,         (__ ) -  .     __ 

,  _51(50) / 90_     ,

----------


## skippy91

> ,   .  .          ?      ?   ?


    .  **    ,  .  -    ,  .  **,      ,    (     ,   (    )

----------


## Lisaya

> -  , ..,  (  - )   (  -   )?
>     ,   -    ?


   , ,  ,  ( ,.        )*Natalia Valentinovna*,     ,

----------


## skippy91

> 


 :Hmm:

----------


## 2

.            .  . 90 - 62.   .51 - 62.  ???

----------


## Lisaya

,    ?

----------


## 2

,   ..             .        . 

  1000   . 62 . 90
    900    .51 . 62
%                100    . ?? . 62
   800    . 20 . 60,70
     ???

----------


## Lisaya

?
 20     90,         ,  ,

----------


## 2

,    .        ..      .              ,     .   ,     .              .   .   %      .

----------


## Lisaya

,       .        .   .
 60  76,    20-60  20-76.
   100  51,50-62  100 , 2      20-60,76  2

----------


## 2

> 2      20-60,76  2


 .       .
    .        "    "       :Frown: .  ,   .

----------


## Lisaya

,      .
  ,

----------


## 2

,  :     60   62 ???  :Frown:

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,       .   -,

----------


## 2

,     ,       ,  - ?!           .62 .90,      .51  62,      62, . .20 .62. ?

----------


## Lisaya

,  .       .  .    76 ,

----------


## 7272

62      ,     ,   ,   ,    ,  60,  76.

----------


## 2

,   .  -  .

----------

> ,       .        .   .
>  60  76,    20-60  20-76.
>    100  51,50-62  100 , 2      20-60,76  2


    ,  ...
  ,     -   76,   62
  -    -  .    2%;    "",    .

 ,     ...

----------

http://www.referent-tszh.ru/buch_metodika

 , - ,  ...

----------


## 7272

> -    -  .


      -  .


> "",    .


 ,           .

----------


## zas77

> -9 **     ...


 **  ? 
, ,         **?  :Wow: 

,     ,      ,  ** ,     

, -,    .  :Wink:

----------

> -  . ,           .


1.   2%, ...
2. , . , , %  ()?

  ,   (:-))...

----------

1-  ...
  .     ,     (, )?     -  :-((

----------


## 7272

?

----------

> -  . ,           .


1.*,  -     ,    ?*   ,        " (;)".      ()     ,     . 
       (6 ++ ),     .  .
      , , " ()  !"
  , ""     .
2.  -,     ?

 -  ,     ,  .
      ,   ... :-)))

----------


## 7272

1.     1%,    30 ;  1%,  3%  ..,    



> (6 ++ ),     .  .


        ,        .    ,       .     ,       2- ,         ,   ,         .
2.              ,    1500 .  ,             .

----------

> 1.     1%,    30 ;  1%,  3%  ..,    
> 
>         ,        .    ,       .     ,       2- ,         ,   ,         .


     .
     .
 /       ,       -      ().
 , ,  ( )         ,     ()    - , ,  ... ,    .
   .

    -  : " //". -  ?

----------


## 7272

> .


   .

           .            ,        ? ..                - ?

        -           ,       ,        ,          .    ()  ,              .       .                  ,      1 693        1%,            .             ,    (   - )           .      1 693   1 693             .          .     ,       ,         ,      ,             


> .


     .

----------

> 1.     1%,    30 ;  1%,  3%  ..,


      ?         ,   .

----------


## 7272

..     (   ).     ,     


> ,       ,        ,

----------

> .
> 
>            .            ,        ? ..                - ?


      .
  " "    .
   ,  ,  - .

,  :
    (100%+1%).
  ,    ,     (100+1)/100=1.001%
     (*1.001%)=     .
  , (100+3)/100=1.003%
  (?).

    ,      ,    "".

----------


## 7272

> ,  :
>     (100%+1%).
>   ,    ,     (100+1)/100=1.001%
>      (*1.001%)=     .
>   , (100+3)/100=1.003%
>   (?).


    ,     500 ,      1-3%%     ,       .      :  , ,  ,       -        ,      .         .           .      ,             ,      .      ,      .
      ,    ,     ,    .    ,        .

----------

> :  , ,  ,       -        ,      . ** .


. 
    ( , )  .
  .

.  (        )     ?     ()?          ( )?
   , , ...
   .

----------


## 7272

,     ,       .     ,        -.
           ,        ,      (     ,  ,         14 )    14 ,   12   .      1   ,   ,       .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


?    , ?
**,               . ,     , ,  , %   .      ,          .      .


> ,     -   76,   62

----------


## 7272

,      .

   ,        ,               .

----------

> ,      .


..       .   ?

----------

> **,              . ,     , ,  , %   .


 ,   .
     " " (.).
    , .       .        ().  ,     ,    - ...
      .   ""  " ",  -  .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,  ,  ,    , ,  .         882 (    )       (        ,   " "       ,    ,   .),   ,        .
      ,       . ,    , ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   .
>      " " (.).


, ,   ,      , .    , ,   , ,  .  ,      ,           .

----------


## 7272

> ..       .   ?


.

----------

> ...(*        ,   " "       ,    ,   .),   ,        .*
>       ,       . ,    , ?


   ,       ... 
    90-  (92-94?)    ,       -   /  (  ),  ,    (-+-).
             .             ...
       -      ,    ( ).      .

 ,  ,          ( ).  ,   ;     . 
      2000 (1999?)   ,   ""   ( 1999   ).   2    .
  2007   Win.      ().

   "",     ""  - ().  - --.
       ,    (    :-))  ,    .
     ,  . ,      .
http://www.modus.ru/cd/29
   ,  (  )     .

        .    -     .    ,     (  (!)  ).

-----------------------------------------

----------


## Lisaya

> 90-  (92-94?)    ,       -   /  (  ),  ,    (-+-).


      ,  


> .    -     .    ,     (  (!)  ).


  ,     ,  .

----------

> .


, ...

----------------------------
  ,

----------

> ...     ,  .


   ?      ;-)

----------


## Lisaya

, ,   .    ,   3    ,             .

----------

> , ,   .    ,   3    ,             .


 ,   ;-/

----------


## 7272

,  .
     3%    (, ), 8%   (,   ..).    ,    ,     ,    .       ,    500    50 000 ..       .

----------

-   ,   ...

---------------------------------------------
     ...

----------


## Lisaya

**,      ,    ""

----------

,     ,      .

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## Lisaya

,   .  ,   1-2       6%

----------

, ,      ( 70-)      ...

----------


## 7272

> ,  . ,      .
> http://www.modus.ru/cd/29


 ,    ,     ,    ,   ,   .

----------

> ,    ,     ,    ,   ,   .


.
ibgko@ya.ru - ...
,    .

----------

(modus),  -   . , ,      .
      .

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...5#post52308845
   .
     (      ).           ,    .
   .

----------


## 7272

,      ,  ,    .

----------

> .


   .
      .
   ,   ,   . -    : ,    -   ""   "-";     -    ,  - ,   .  "" .
    ""  .

----------


## lena132

,         .     .   .  2 : 1  2 ().       ..  ,     1,              2.     (, ,   ..)    1. ..   :     (      ,   , , -)   /  2,      1,   2      1.     2     60,  1      .    2 : 
1)     ,   2    1?
2)      ???

   " - ".    !!!!!!!

----------


## Lisaya

1                 2.       .       .         2 ,      .

----------


## lena132

> 


 ?

----------


## Lisaya

76.0-76.1  , . 76.1   , 76,0   1    .
  20-76,0.    ?
   76.1-90.1.    76,0    12  .
   51-76,2 (   ,    ,    1).
76.2    1.
     76,2  76,0

----------

. ,    ,        :  
76 90.1  
5176       
2060   -

    ,    76     86,     .        .
7690.1
8676
5186
  ,     20       86   90.2 ?

----------


## 7272

> .


  , ?            .

----------


## Lisaya

. , ,         .   ,    ? 
     ,-         ?
 ,         ,  ,

----------

, ..                 .        ,         ,   ,   .  ,  ,                .  ,     ?  ,          .         76     86  ?       .

----------

:  ,     ,  , , ,  ,  , - ,  .

----------


## 7272

,     ,     .    ,     -  (, , ,   ..).         .

----------

,    -  ,   ,   86             , ?

----------

,      ,     .

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Lisaya

62-90,90-68,51-62,50-62

----------

,    .

----------

?

----------

90-68  ,     ,        . ,                , ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lisaya

,    ?   .       ""  .    ,  ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 


170   ,

----------

149  . 29  30

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,    .

----------

> 


    ?

----------


## Olya09

*m'm*,   :Smilie: .  2  ...
      .                     , ?
 :           ( )   " "     ???      ,   ,- ?...

----------


## Olya09

> 


             !         :Embarrassment: 

     ()   .:            ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


,      ,    ,          


> !


  ?    ,      .


> , ?


 


> ( )   " "     ???      ,   ,- ?...


    ,               .      .
      ?

----------


## Olya09

*m'm*, 
       (. ,        )      +       ...

           ,       -      :yes:         ?   ....     - ?

----------


## Lisaya

.      .
      ,   , ,   ?

----------


## Lisaya

http://www.klerk.ru/law/articles/177518/

         ,   .   -  ,      (      )

----------


## zas77

> ... 
>   20-76,0.


 :Wow:  !
   . 
" "  :Wow: 
     ?  ?  :Wow: 
    ?

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## Olya09

> -  ,


 -...



> ,


  :Big Grin:  



> ?  ?


   -                      .

----------


## Lisaya

*Olya09*, ,     . ,    . ,

----------


## 2505

:  :Frown:  :Frown:     ,     ?   ..   ,   ,     ?

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## elegy22

, , !
 .         :      ., , 1000 .  ( )   , , 30 .          %, .. 51  /  970 .
   /  %   . ..      .
: 1.     .   %?? 2.      ??      ( ),     , ..     %.

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,    .  ,      ,            ,   .

----------


## 7272

,      ,        .     ,   ,             .       .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,        .


   ,

----------


## 7272

,     ()

----------


## elegy22

..
  -  .     ,      .    .    .
       ( ..).       ?????
 ,          ,    ,    ,  ,   ...
     -  ,      ...

          , ..  ( )    %,       .

----------


## Lisaya

> ?????


.    


> , ..  ( )    %,


  ,  .  ,  ,    % ,        . ,   ,    ,          .

----------


## 7272

,          .      ,  ,       .
 -    - ,    ,    ().         ,    ,    .
                         (      ),           ?

----------


## elegy22

,  -  ,            !!!
 ,    .

   ,      ,    - ????          -  ?

----------


## 7272

> ,      ,    - ????          -  ?


   ,    1000   970 ., ..                .      ,     ,    .        ?  ,          /. ..   :     +    -     =   .

----------


## elegy22

.    100%! ,    !

----------


## Lisaya

*elegy22*,        .     ,  ,     .    %   ,

----------


## elegy22

.
   -   ...     /    (.. %    )..  .      ..

----------


## Lisaya

51 .     51-62,1,      51 ?      ?

----------


## 7272

> .


     .         ,      .           .

----------


## elegy22

m'm: "    51-62,1"

  62     -     .
     76 .

  76 ,  - ...

----------


## elegy22

,  ,  ,      . 
 ,          -     .

----------


## 7272

> ,          -     .


 ,      ,     .




> 76 ,  - ...


        ?     ?

----------


## elegy22

,          -        !!!!
    , .      , ..        76 .        ,    76    :yes: 

        ...   .....


       .   -    ..

----------


## 7272

.     ,     ,     .   ,        .
   ?

----------


## zas77

> 1)     , . 
> 2)      , ..        76 . 
> 3)        ,    76


1) , ,   ,  .
2)         ,       .  ,       .
3)     ,   (  )     ,   ?   ?  , ,  ,

----------

> , .      , ..        76 .        ,    76


  ?    .
        ?
  -  ,  , " ", -        (, )   .
    (   ,    )    (  +/- ).       .



```
                         ... 2010
                         
                    


...

```

  ()     .     .

----------


## elegy22

,    :    , ,    "". -  ,       .    .

 zas77,   :       .     .

 ,  ,  ,         .       .     1: ,      .  -       , ,        .
  ..   1: .

----------

> 1: ,      .  -       , ,        .
>   ..   1: .


, ,        (, , ...) **  ?
  !

----------


## elegy22

, ,     ,       /.
 , ,    1.
        1,      .

----------

> , ,     ,       /.


    ,   (#127):
        .

----------


## elegy22

,      !!!!   ,  ..   ,     /   1.        ,        (     . ,    1:       "" -   "  ").

  ! ,  -     :yes:

----------


## 7272

,      ,      .      ,       ,     .

----------

> ...  ,     /   1...


   !
     ,      .
   ""  ..

----------


## elegy22

1-      , ..        /     .

----------

...

----------


## elegy22

,     "..."
    76  - , ,      , :
1.    ,      ;
2.     -     /   ...

   ,     -    .  , ,        - .. 
  ,   !

----------

*elegy22*,  ,   1     , ..         , , -, "  ".    ,   , ""  .     : ,   ..,     ( )  .
,   ,   1      .
, ,    "".
  "" -   ...  :yes:

----------


## elegy22

, , ,       76 ???
        ,       ???       -       .    51      .

----------


## elegy22

, !

----------


## 7272

,  1:
76.06.1  86.01   
51  76.06.1    .
     ,   300    1:, .           , ,     ,            ,   .          .   : -         ,      ,                         .       10 .

----------

> , , ,       76 ???
>         ,       ???       -       . *   51     * .


    .76,       51.
     51     !
...
      ,       : 
1." "    25  (  ).
2. ,      xel,          ,    ,    .
3.       ,   ,    .
...
""   50  51   :
    ;     ,         ,    () . 
...
.     ,      ;   ,  .

----------


## elegy22

"    "

- -   51 !      "",     -         51 . 

     76    .. 

,   " "????

.   !!!!  :Smilie:

----------

> 1."    "
> 2.- -   51 !      "",     -         51 . 
> 3.     76    .. 
> 4.,   " "????


-...
2.     - .     ,    76  , ,   51  76.06.01.... 
      /   .
 :
3.   
1  4.      1  . 
   " !", "  !",    -. 
    . 
  ,  ,       "",  ... 

. ...        ,   ?

----------


## elegy22

51 :       ,    ..  1000 .,     1.      (),      .   ,  -   ..

, , ,     /  51 ????   :Smilie:  , /   76 ,       76 ,  51   .   ,  -  ??????

   76 :  ,    ,  . ,      ,  / , ,   .     ,       76 ??

.      500 /.  - . ,  -  .

----------


## 7272

.       1?

----------

(  -  )...
         ?
,   ,    !
, ,     76    ()
:
76 -   -
76.01 -     ( )
76.01.001 -   N 1
...

 76.??.??.??   86

----------


## elegy22

,    ":    ...".    1:  8.      ,     -. ..        . .

,  ,      :
1.    -  *76- 60*
2.  .   (        ) *76--  76-*
3.     *76-- 86*
4.    : *51 -76--*.

: 76- -        
76- -

----------

> 4.    : *51* -76--


, 
    51 : 
51- -76--
       76 : ""
51 -76--
 500 ...
 ""   "76--",    "51-".
,       51   
...
 :yes:

----------


## 7272

51               - , .


> ..        . .


   ,  .      .

----------


## elegy22

, ,   ,    51    .
      1-     76  (,   ..).

*4.    : 51 -76--.* ---     ,   51    (        ,   ,           76 ).

----------


## elegy22

, ..    1    ?? ..        ?   -      .
  ,     . ,      .

----------


## 7272

,     (500 .),    .      ,      .
  -  -      ,    .    , ,  ... - .,  .
     ,    .
       -     .

----------


## elegy22

,  !!!!   ,    ,     "!" -     :yes: 

 ,     ,   ,         ....
,      ,    -  ,  .       !

----------


## 7272

.

----------

> .


,  ,      .     ,    ( )   ,   ,  , ,    ... .

----------


## elegy22

,    20 (26) ?????

----------

19  97    ,  20 (26)  .
 -  " "    -. - ...
---
  !

----------


## Lisaya

> , ,       76 ???


  49   ,     -   1?     .    1  
76    ,  .       ,    90 ,    ,(  )

----------

> 49   ,     -   1?     .    1


*m'm*,  ,  "  "      ()  140   ,   "" ( )

----------


## Lisaya

> 140   ,   "" ( )


      1 ,      ,

----------

> 140   ,   "" ( )


 ,    ,      , ,  ,   .
     -   ,

----------


## 7272

.         .                .

----------

> ,    .


      .
...
..    ( )   .
     ,    .
  ,    (, )      (/)  10.
    ,   -   ..
  /    -,  , -,    - (, ) .
,  /   51, 50...
    ()     : , ,   ..   20.
       26...
 ,  -     ( :yes: ), -    ,     .



> .


 ,  .   (  1).
...
  ,   .

----------


## 7272

,     .
     96 "  "     :
96.01       .
96.02     .
96.03     
      96.01          : / ,  , ,  ,  ,    .

----------

!..
    10     "", ,  - .         .
   68, 69   ,    ().

----------


## 7272

,       .

----------

:



> ,       ;      .          ,     .
> 
>            . ( 8    21.11.1996   129- "  ")
> 
>            - ,     , , , , ,    ..
>           ,         .
> 
>         ,


- ... :yes:

----------


## Lisaya

::flirt::  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  ,,  ,

----------

> ,,  ,


. -  -.    !

----------


## chaika64

.
   :         7,7.   1:7,7;8,0  ,     .       ( )   , ,      .

----------


## 7272

?

----------


## chaika64

, !
 ,    .  :" "  "     ()".       .
      ,     .        ,  ?

----------


## 7272

> ,     .


  -     .


> ,  ?


     ,     .

----------

- 
http://www.referent-tszh.ru/buch_metodika

----------


## 7272

, ..     20 , ..  ,    .

----------

, ,      20-?
    .20 ( 10,70,68,69...)     .
     ?

----------


## chaika64

[QUOTE=7272;53117024]  -     .     ,     .[/QUOTE

     :-   " "     ,       "   . ".

        ,     ,       .

----------


## 7272

> , ,      20-?


http://www.referent-tszh.ru/buh_uchpol
 .20     , /     .26,       86  96 .


> ?


   ,         .     ,           .

----------

> ,     ,       .


 -...     " ".      .

----------

,    ,  ... :yes:

----------

> ,    ,  ...


 -,   .
     86     "".
     ( "").

----------


## chaika64

,        " "      ,   .  ,"   "      ,         ,   , .

----------


## 7272

,     ,        ,        .

----------


## chaika64

.     ,        ,        .      ,   .       , . :Smilie:  ,    !

----------


## 7272

,     ,      ,           ,       .   :
" " - "  "
"" - "   "

----------


## chaika64

250     (), - ( ),      ,   2    ,     .    2010,     2010  1 7,7 , ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


 , .         .
    ,         .

----------


## chaika64

,       -   ,     ,        .            ,   ,,    ,.  - , - ?

----------


## Lisaya

1-8.       ?       (  ),           .     .
              ,          .

----------


## chaika64

,    .   ,  1 7,7   .    :     (), .          ,   .       ,     " ".  ,       ,  ,     1 7.7.

----------


## Lisaya

.   ,       ,   ,

----------


## chaika64

m'm    1-8    ?   -      .   1-8 (  ),         1 7,7,    !-8   1-8       . -  ?

----------


## 7272

> ,         .


   ,     .


> 


              ( )


> ,       ,  ,     1 7.7.


!      .        ,   .     .

----------


## 7272

> !-8   1-8       . -  ?


       ,               .

----------


## Lisaya

*chaika64*,         - . !       ,   ..        -  .       :Smilie:

----------


## chaika64

!  ,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## chaika64

.


> ( )


    ,      76

----------


## 7272

> ,      76


         .

----------


## chaika64

,  .  ,      ,        . ,,       1 7,7,       1 .

----------


## 7272

18,  8.2,    7.7   .    8.2

----------


## chaika64

,.   ?    ,/,  ..?,,-   ? 8.2- ,     8.1?          .

----------


## 7272

> ,/,  ..?


    Excel.


> ,-   ?


.


> 8.2- ,     8.1?          .


  ,     ,       .

----------


## chaika64

,  ,   ,  . ,    !  !!!

----------


## Aqua2010

> ,     " ".  ,       ,  ,     1 7.7.


*chaika64*
,         " "?    - ? :Smilie:

----------


## novichok1984

.  .  1       2. 1    .  31.12.2010.   :   2     00  76.09      76.09  00. ,          ? 1      2   76.09.     1     ,  1   2  76.09,    1          60?

----------


## Lisaya

> .  1       2


 ?


> ,          ?


76,09-90. 


> 1      2   76.09


       ?
      .   
     ,    ?

----------


## novichok1984

,    . 1       2      ,         ,       .    76-09.  2 "  "  ,    76,09  00.       00  76,09.        76-09  90-01   (     )     .  .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## novichok1984

2 .      .         ,       62 , ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 2 "  "  ,    76,09  00.       00  76,09.


     ""          .           .  !  .    ,   .
,          76(62)-90,   ,    .
,      ,        .

, ,       76  -   ,

----------


## Lisaya

:            .. ""     "2".
         ?   ,       ,      ,  ,   4  ,       60  ,    ?

----------


## novichok1984

(-).          - ,       ,          .  ...    ,    ?

----------


## Lisaya

> ,          .  .


    .   .  ,     .      ,   ,    .  ""    !   ,  ,  .  .       .  ,            .
  ,  ,    ,       .    ,          ?

----------

, , , ,   !!!
         .   ,        .     . ,              ,   .          ,     .       .
:
20 60 -  .-.   
76/ - 90.1 -  
76/. - 76/ -   
76/- 76/ -   
60 76/ -        
90.02 76/   -   
76/   51 -  
90 99  - ()

:
    ,       76         ...        62??  ,      ,   ,  ,  ))))
 !!!

----------

, ,   ???

----------


## 7272

,          .

----------

,  -  ...

----------


## Lisaya

> 20 60 -  .-.





> 76/ - 90.1 -


,
       , 76  62  



> 76/. - 76/ -   
> 76/- 76/ -


.
51-76  .    
57-76  .    ,       
51-91    (       )
60-76-    
76 .-62,1   , 62,2 ( )
20-76 
   76  ,    ,       .
90,3-20  
 99  \

----------


## Lisaya

> 60 76/ -


 .    


> 76


  ,     ,  ,

----------


## lena132

!
     ,     .        .   ,     .  ,     ( ..   )  ,   .      (-).   (  ),      ,          .        76 90.1. ,  26 60.   ,     ,     2    ,              . ,     .  .

----------


## zas77

> (  ),


               ?         76?
      ,        . 
     (    )     ,      .  ,   .   "" ( )      .

----------


## lena132

> 


   ,   .    ,        ,     .        ,         , ..    .  ,       .        ,   ,     .      ,    ,            ?

----------


## 7272

,  .            .   ,     ,      .

     ,      62,   76.

----------


## Lisaya

> ,  26 60


20-60.  ,     62  76.    62.       .



> ,


  .

----------


## Elena Shipacheva

,      ..  ..

----------

